# How to stop humans throwing your toys !!!



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

We finally got Daisy interested in a toy the other day and decided to take advantage by throwing it lots and getting her to fetch. Sadly, i dont think she enjoyed it as much as we did as after the 3rd retrieve she refused to give it back but instead buried it. We managed to get it out and threw it again....once more she bought it back and buried it but this time took measures to make sure we could not throw her beloved rope ball away...









Ha ha, i thought it was hilarious. Her face = "Nope, sorry, cant have it. IF you cant be trusted to play with it properly then im just going to have to lay on it untill you learn!"


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Awww that is just fantastic - I love her sandy nose!


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

While im at it, id like to share a few more pics....

"Damn, i thought that last hill was going to be back to the car !!!"









"I see the rabbits, but i just cannot be bothered"









"What do you mean its not for me !?!?!" (The face she pulls when you tell her she cant have the food you are holding)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

She is lovely and love the expression in the first pic its like Whatever...


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

she's lovely cute little face x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

hehe first pic is good..shes lovely.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh that's so cute! And the photos are great, where are you? Looks like Bonnie Scotland!


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Studland Bay, Bournemouth

Costs all of 90p to get there and back on the ferry and given thats its more of an effort than going to the park. Not a whole lot of Dog walkers there so Daisy can run free without me having a heart attack everytime she runs off to other dogs.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Methical said:


> We finally got Daisy interested in a toy the other day and decided to take advantage by throwing it lots and getting her to fetch. Sadly, i dont think she enjoyed it as much as we did as after the 3rd retrieve she refused to give it back but instead buried it. We managed to get it out and threw it again....once more she bought it back and buried it but this time took measures to make sure we could not throw her beloved rope ball away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not dumb then


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

> She's not dumb then




Touchet, DogPositive, Touche. Clearly she is not


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

"What?! Retrieve ? Give it back to you after you just threw it across the forest !?!? Get your own Frisbee, Human !"
























Another toy claimed by Daisy the 'almost retrieving labrador'.


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol!!! What a darling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

haha at least she got it....


----------

